# Tiltbridge and brewfather



## Ron173 (9/9/22)

Gday

I have tilt hydrometers and I have an esp32 programmed with tiltbridge and it’s all up and running

It shows in “attach” on brewfather and in devices
But it’s not updating despite a green light

Any ideas

Or is there a simpler app, all I want to do is view my temp n sg online

I don’t need all that complex recipe software part

Cheers

Ps I think it’s somehow wifi related like it’s switching wifi on my iPhone 

It does a log and then I find my iPhone not on the house wifi but when I put it back on it stops

Surely can have phone on same wifi as tiltbridge?


----------

